# Solved: Wacom CTE-440 - uh oh, no installation CD



## sadLtlGoblin (Jul 20, 2002)

Can't seem to find the software online. I did however save some files before I got my macbook fixed. They are com.wacom.tabletpreferences, WacomLib, and WacomTablet.kext
If only I knew where to put them...


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Are you looking for the MAC OS X drivers?

http://www.wacom.com.au/download/download_index.html


----------



## sadLtlGoblin (Jul 20, 2002)




----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You're welcome. :up:


----------

